# Outlook speziefisch starten



## homepage-man (6. August 2001)

Hallo,

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe eine Logitach Cordless Pro Tastatur.
Diese hat 4 Frei Programmierbare tasten.

Eine der Tasten will ich so Programmieren dass wenn ich sie drücke ich automatisch word (XP) also E-Mail editor öffnet.

Outlook XP ist aber schon gestartet.
also soll sich nur noch word öffnen (als Mail editor nicht standart).

Dazu brauche ich die startparameter von word.

weiß die zufällig jemand hier?

MfG
Markus


----------



## Moartel (30. August 2001)

Die Startparameter sind eigentlich keine besonderen. Der Pfad und der Name der exe (evtl. mit Zusatz .exe) reicht normal vollkommen aus.


----------

